# Spanish at okaloosa pier



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Took the grandkids down around noon till 3pm. They caught their first spanish. We caught 3.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol, good job pawpaw.


----------

